# She Hulk Sucks, its Awful



## SG854 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2022)

That was literally the best (and only) video I've watched today


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

Will this version follow the original comic and make Bruce SMASH Jennifer?
If so  I might watch this version instead.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 3, 2022)

Ive seen some nasty videos coming out of this, like the She-hulk twerking video or people taking pics of her feet.

ew, stay away from me She-hulk simps


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Will this version follow the original comic and make Bruce SMASH Jennifer?
> If so  I might watch this version instead.


Were they still cousins? Was it set in the south?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 3, 2022)

ngl, reminds me of a anti-homeless bench in new york with she hulk on it..... it was slammed on for also being anti-homeless as well!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Were they still cousins? Was it set in the south?


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 329893


"The Hulk Gang is a gang of hillbilly Hulks who are the result of Hulk impregnating his first cousin She-Hulk."

*Banjo music stops*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> "The Hulk Gang is a gang of hillbilly Hulks who are the result of Hulk impregnating his first cousin She-Hulk."
> 
> *Banjo music stops*


In House of M, Wanda Maxinoff suffers because her kids are killed.
That is, the offspring of an incestuous relationship with Quicksilver, his brother.
She creates an alternative universe where there's no mutants.

Basically Wandavision™ without the interesting stuff.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 3, 2022)

She has a pretty cool music theme in Marvel vs Capcom 3 though.


----------



## mrgone (Oct 30, 2022)

i just watched it for DareDevil


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> "The Hulk Gang is a gang of hillbilly Hulks who are the result of Hulk impregnating his first cousin She-Hulk."
> 
> *Banjo music stops*


You mean intensifies.


----------

